

Show HN: We're giving away our Billing Software - cmillllllls

We're looking for feedback to make the best billing software out there. Please signup and let us know what you think! Thanks!<p>http://bit.ly/uMPjuS
======
hopeless
Sorry, but even free stuff needs to make a sales pitch to get me to look at it
for more that 10secs.

~~~
cmillllllls
Okay. We provide a simple way to send estimates, bills, and get paid. No
longer do you have to send people an invoice via paypal and send them to a
paypal page. Also, If your using authorize.net, you can send estimates, bills,
recurring bills, and create payment pages via clientbiller all for FREE.

